# 'I'm quite angry': the reality of being added to England's Covid shielding list



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2021)

This week 1.7 million more people have been added to the government’s Covid-19 shielding list in England because of a new algorithm that for the first time factored in people’s socioeconomic conditions and underlying health problems.

Three people who were added to the list share their experiences of being notified that they are at high risk from the coronavirus.









						'I'm quite angry': the reality of being added to England's Covid shielding list
					

Three of the 1.7 million people recently classified as high risk share their experiences




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## grovesy (Feb 19, 2021)

From what I have read in various places over the last few days the government seem to have made as much of a pigs ear of this as they did last year.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 19, 2021)

I think it comes down to 'running around trying to look as though they have a purpose'.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 19, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I think it comes down to 'running around trying to look as though they have a purpose'.


Maybe in December they could see numbers rising quickly, realised they'd had this algorithm for a while and started the process of using it. Then (by January) they noticed numbers were starting to fall again (making shielding a bit less useful) and decided to also use the algorithm for vaccination priorities. But by the time they'd done that almost everyone involved was being invited anyway (by being in group 6) so the whole thing looks daft. But nobody thought just to drop it.


----------



## Andy121 (Mar 3, 2021)

How ILL/Old/Overweight/exposed to risk? Do you have to be in order to be added to Enhanced Shielding List as per Feb 2021  ?? 

I have HBa1c's ranging from 7 to 6 since being diagnosed as type 2Nov 2019 , bmi thought to be around 38, White English male nearly 49 & according to gp even though they got me vaccinated last week, still not on their Shielding List, as a Logistics Keyworker delivering to Homes & Businesses I feel so at risk & as for washing hands etc, most places won't let you use Toilet/handwash etc  . There seems to be no Transparency on what qcovid calculations have been made, so don't know if I would be near threshold or over it ????


----------



## trophywench (Mar 3, 2021)

Err, a BMI of 42 is over the threshold for very severe obesity - is that correct?


----------



## Andy121 (Mar 3, 2021)

sorry rechecked weight & height saying 38


----------



## Ditto (Mar 3, 2021)

Ages ago I read somebody who said we all have to take responsibility for our own health and I think this is true and it's the same with this pandemic. Simple common sense. We all should have known about the Black Death and the Spanish Flu, and we take what we know from the past. The usual common sense safety measures starting with stay away from people as much as possible and go from there. The Government is just guidelines, they're only human and like the rest of us they're in the dark as we are. I take everything they say with a pinch of salt and just read the letter and filed, didn't take issue with it. 20 years I've been expecting this pandemic, thought I was gonna pop off before it got here and I wouldn't have been able to think 'Told yer so!' What did surprise me was how unprepared the world was for it.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 4, 2021)

made me laugh i was all ready on the shielding list from last year no support or anything like someone said like to be seen doing something but nothing.  and yet i get added to this rubbish as well roll on end of lockdown then another letter saying ignore the shielding which i have all ready done


----------



## Ljc (Mar 4, 2021)

It must be 20 yrs ago now my workplace (nhs) kept telling us that we were overdue for a pandemic and that we were well prepared for it.  prepared what a joke .


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Mar 4, 2021)

Ditto said:


> Ages ago I read somebody who said we all have to take responsibility for our own health and I think this is true and it's the same with this pandemic. Simple common sense. We all should have known about the Black Death and the Spanish Flu, and we take what we know from the past. The usual common sense safety measures starting with stay away from people as much as possible and go from there. The Government is just guidelines, they're only human and like the rest of us they're in the dark as we are. I take everything they say with a pinch of salt and just read the letter and filed, didn't take issue with it. 20 years I've been expecting this pandemic, thought I was gonna pop off before it got here and I wouldn't have been able to think 'Told yer so!' What did surprise me was how unprepared the world was for it.


Agree with much of what you say - my husband and myself and my 89 year old mum decided to put ourselves into shielding mode this time last year and we've stuck to it and we've been lucky enough to be able to do that. I haven't interacted face to face with anyone other than my husband for a year apart from the odd masked 'thank you' to a delivery person and one masked conversation over the garden wall to a neighbour.

My husband and I are due to get our first jabs next week - not because of my diabetes and obesity and not because of his multiple conditions that all individually count as disabilities - but because we are both unpaid carers for each other and for my mum and other relatives who depend on us staying well.  I am petrified but our GP has been lovely and arranged for us to get it done at the surgery instead of the mass vaccination place because of my anxiety and my husband not being able to queue because he can't stand or sit in one place for any length of time without fainting or falling over.


----------

